# detox after starting raw



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

does anyone have experience with dogs that suffers from detox after starting raw food 

and what are the symptoms??


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

milder batmusen said:


> does anyone have experience with dogs that suffers from detox after starting raw food
> 
> and what are the symptoms??



never seen this, my dogs go back and forth, raw/kibble. 
No symptoms at all.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

They shake and sweat a lot then they hold you up at gun point so they can by more kibble. Then the whole cycle starts over again


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> does anyone have experience with dogs that suffers from detox after starting raw food
> 
> and what are the symptoms??


What are you seeing?


----------



## Deborah Vigil (Jul 20, 2009)

I have to ask the same question.... 

- What are the symptoms? 
- What are you feeding the dog(s) Kibble/raw or straight raw? 
- What type of raw diet do you have them on? 
- Details on diet please. 

I have been feeding RAW for years now to my Presa and other dogs in the past and have never had any problems with it.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

This was a stupid question, just let it die


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

In some of the dogs I've converted over to raw I have observed a few of the common detox signs (change in coat, stools, energy, increased eye discharge, stronger odor, etc.). For some dogs, it does seem that getting the right balance requires a bit of patience.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> This was a stupid question, just let it die


If you don't like the topic, for heaven's sake don't read it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> does anyone have experience with dogs that suffers from detox after starting raw food
> 
> and what are the symptoms??


As you would guess, "detox" (or what is often seen as skin pruritis of one of several forms) is most often seen when the dog is switched from years on real crap-in-a-bag (high-grain kibble) to raw.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> What are you seeing?





Deborah Vigil said:


> I have to ask the same question....
> 
> - What are the symptoms?
> - What are you feeding the dog(s) Kibble/raw or straight raw?
> ...





Nicole Stark said:


> In some of the dogs I've converted over to raw I have observed a few of the common detox signs (change in coat, stools, energy, increased eye discharge, stronger odor, etc.). For some dogs, it does seem that getting the right balance requires a bit of patience.





Connie Sutherland said:


> As you would guess, "detox" (or what is often seen as skin pruritis of one of several forms) is most often seen when the dog is switched from years on real crap-in-a-bag (high-grain kibble) to raw.


he is an old dog 11 years now have been on shity food and good food.


I have been feeding them with rabbit,turky,salmon,chicken,an so on especially the stomach in herbevores dont know how to say it 

hes signs are alot of eye discharge,ugly coat and dry, low energi seems to feel sick,he has been icthing himself


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> I have been feeding them with rabbit,turky,salmon,chicken,an so on especially the stomach in herbevores dont know how to say it


Tripe.

No, I think that this is beyond simple food-change detox. 

JMO. 

How long has the dog been off the grainy food and on raw?


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Tripe.
> 
> No, I think that this is beyond simple food-change detox.
> 
> ...



well he has been on raw for about 3-5 years but the last 8-9 months he has been on different foods both kibble,homemade cooking and raw ,but has been on alot of antibiotics beacuse of many things


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> well he has been on raw for about 3-5 years but the last 8-9 months he has been on different foods both kibble,homemade cooking and raw ,but has been on alot of antibiotics beacuse of many things


I would stop mixing raw and kibble.

Before everyone jumps on with how they do this and have no problem (and many do), some dogs have big problems with it.

And you are seeing problems. So step one for me would be not mixing kibble with raw.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I would stop mixing raw and kibble.
> 
> Before everyone jumps on with how they do this and have no problem (and many do), some dogs have big problems with it.
> 
> And you are seeing problems. So step one for me would be not mixing kibble with raw.



youre right =D>

the reason I have done it is beacuse at first because he had a bloodtest the liver numbers where very high and the vet told me to stop the raw diet so he got a special liverdiet kible 

then after alot of thinking I spoke to another vet she told me to give cooked light meet like chicken,rabbit,turkey and much meet because of the liver was not working so good anymore then after a few months we took another bloodtest the livernumbers was higher than before we got him scanned an it was never the liver that caused the high livernumbers but a tumor or mass in the liver we dont know if it is cancer one vet thinks so other vets seems to think it is a good tumor but it grows and causes problems so that is why I have given the dogs very different foods now I wanted to start the raw again because I still think raw food is better than rice and potatoes and a litle bit of meet


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> This was a stupid question, just let it die


what is your problem#-o

what do you know about feeding raw since you think it is a stupid question

and if you know that much then tell instead of sounding like a fool:---)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> ... it was never the liver that caused the high livernumbers but a tumor or mass in the liver we dont know if it is cancer one vet thinks so other vets seems to think it is a good tumor but it grows and causes problems so that is why I have given the dogs very different foods now I wanted to start the raw again because I still think raw food is better than rice and potatoes and a litle bit of meet


So a benign tumor that is unfortunately growing and causing problems by its existence, benign or not. (This is often the case with so-called benign tumors, which even if not cancerous can cause equally serious problems.)

I'm not a health professional, so this is nothing but an opinion based on a lot of reading: I agree with you that raw food is better here than starch and a bit of meat. I would probably be aiming for the highest quality diet and the most efficient protein with a minimum of starch. I'd be giving a straight raw diet and including the green tripe you were including.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

milder batmusen said:


> he is an old dog 11 years now have been on shity food and good food.
> 
> 
> I have been feeding them with rabbit,turky,salmon,chicken,an so on especially the stomach in herbevores dont know how to say it
> ...


 
1) Is this the "lungworm" dog?

2) When was the last time the dog was throughly dewormed? If I remember right, you feed animals that are hunted or raised privately. You posted a photo of your dog eating a game bird. The symptoms you list are apparent in dogs with progressed parasite infestations.

3) What were the antibiotics for? What was the duration of antibiotic treatment?

4) Why do you think the symptoms are related to a change in diet? 

5) Why do you say the dog was eating "shitty" food when you've also stated he was on raw for the last 3 - 5 years and a combination of raw, homemade cooked and kibble in the last 8 - 9 months?

6) When did the symptoms start? Did they start suddenly or gradually?

7) Have you talked to your vet about this?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

milder batmusen said:


> what is your problem#-o
> 
> what do you know about feeding raw since you think it is a stupid question
> 
> and if you know that much then tell instead of sounding like a fool:---)


 
I don’t know anything about raw. 
But you want me to tell you what I do know it’s your dog aint detoxing its dying


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> So a benign tumor that is unfortunately growing and causing problems by its existence, benign or not. (This is often the case with so-called benign tumors, which even if not cancerous can cause equally serious problems.)
> 
> I'm not a health professional, so this is nothing but an opinion based on a lot of reading: I agree with you that raw food is better here than starch and a bit of meat. I would probably be aiming for the highest quality diet and the most efficient protein with a minimum of starch. I'd be giving a straight raw diet and including the green tripe you were including.



Yes I think maybe youre right 
dont know if I should let there be any rice or something in his food beyond the raw:?::?:


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> I don’t know anything about raw.
> But you want me to tell you what I do know it’s your dog aint detoxing its dying



well I dont think hes dying yet 

a dying dog has no sparckle in their eys and dont eat or play he does these things


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Anne Vaini said:


> 1) Is this the "lungworm" dog?
> 
> 2) When was the last time the dog was throughly dewormed? If I remember right, you feed animals that are hunted or raised privately. You posted a photo of your dog eating a game bird. The symptoms you list are apparent in dogs with progressed parasite infestations.
> 
> ...


no this is thank good not the one with lungworms =D>

its over a year ago he has a deworming but he was checked about 2 months ago with where the vet got feces to check out I dont know now if my other dog has given it to him even if the vet says if can not be given to dogs just if they are sniffing one another 

the antibiotics started before we knew he has a tumor in his liver because he was ill and had a fever so the antibiotics help and he gets very much better in a few days they think that there where an infection i the tumor and because of he did not get a long enough antibiotic cure it started shortly after we stopped the treatment but he has not had fever for a long time now so it seems that there may not be getting infected in the tumor anymore thank good

I think the symtoms seems to be the diet because he seems to have more energy when I give him not so much raw

I wrote bad food for the last 8-9 months because he has gotten different types of kibble and alot of antibiotic treatment 

I started on raw for almost 14 days ago last week undtil friday he was just fint so friday to monday he seems to be ill but does not have fever yesterday he was very energetic after a day without food 

today better than the weekend but not as full of energy as last night but he is an dog he has arthitis to maybe it is okey that he has days where he relaxes more the symptoms started gradually after about a week on tribe


----------

